# Pirates or Ninjas ?



## HypoTempes (Nov 25, 2013)

Since it's a long standing tradition on the internet, which of these would win ? 

And why ?

1 VS 1 ? or Crew VS Clan ?

Please submit proof (pic / video / gif ) for your argument.


----------



## EternalNocturne (Nov 4, 2011)

Ninjas who talk like pirates, carry Raven Armoury Evolution style Scimitars, a pair of flintlocks, and a knowledge of the arts.
Who says you can't have it both ways?


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight (Sep 28, 2012)

I like ninjas because they are sly, evasive, and stealthy. There could be eight of them in your home right now.


----------



## PrimroseMind (Jan 28, 2013)

C'mon, guys, it's ninjas. Ninjas all the way.


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

This question got quite deep for me, since I'm in the process of watching both "One Piece" & "Naruto"... so at first glance I was like "Ha, that's easy I'd say..."

If I had to I'd vote Pirates based on those animes


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

I'd choose both for the same reason as @Hopesedge, I chose ninjas though. I want a Devil Fruit...


----------



## Ad Astra (Dec 26, 2013)

Ninjas!!!! :ninja:


----------



## Hopesedge (Feb 10, 2014)

Hopesedge said:


> This question got quite deep for me, since I'm in the process of watching both "One Piece" & "Naruto"... so at first glance I was like "Ha, that's easy I'd say..."
> 
> If I had to I'd vote Pirates based on those animes


----------



## Tranquility (Dec 16, 2013)

HypoTempes said:


> Since it's a long standing tradition on the internet, which of these would win ?
> 
> And why ?
> 
> ...


Robert Hamburger wins, as he is the ultimate ninja.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Pirates!!


----------



## ivanthegypsy (Feb 16, 2015)

Pirates.


----------



## Ninjaws (Jul 10, 2014)

Space Marines.


----------



## GundamChao (Jun 17, 2014)

What's the difference between a pirate and a ninja? They're both independent warriors who set their own path in life. Plus, there are times when pirates are quite stealthy with their ambushes, and ninjas call attention to a scene in order to bait someone.


----------



## TwinAnthos (Aug 11, 2014)

Assasins creed.


----------



## He's a Superhero! (May 1, 2013)

I'm not sure what to make of this poll, as the far majority of people have no real idea what actual historical ninjas were like, and pirates vary from extreme to extreme depending on the time period and part of the world they exist in. Some versions of pirates I definitely prefer, while some I despise.

Who would win in a duel? So much depends on the results!

I'm going to assume that it's the European pirates that most people think about (Pirates of the Caribbean style I guess, tho more historically real), and I'm going to say it's the real life historical ninjas from Japan. More than likely the pirates would win, but then what is the environment like? That could change everything. If the two groups were in some traditional coastal town, and neither side knew where the other group were starting, then I'd bet on the ninjas.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Pirates because they give me free music and video games.


----------



## Noir (Jun 20, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> Pirates because they give me free music and video games.


And what about the sith? They give you mind games!


----------



## Wonszu (Sep 25, 2013)

Pirates. Ninjas we know today are portrayed much less accurate than pirates. It's not like pirates are accurate but still their image is closer to the real thing.


----------

